# no audio on burned dvd



## tonedog12 (Jan 7, 2006)

hi,

im tryin to burn a tv show to dvd but when i play in in my dvd player there is no audio, it plays fine on my pc just not in the dvd player. i managed to burn other files and play them without issue, its just this file that has this problem.

ive tryed usin the win7 dvd maker and nero to no avail. the file in question is an avi file.

help


----------



## Ima Hallmark (Nov 13, 2010)

I've had problems with DVD Maker too. Try DVD Flick and burn with Imgburn. Both are freeware.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

What computer player software?
What brand/model/year of DVD players hardware?

It's likely an issue with audio format. 
Read the text halfway down this page: DTS vs Dolby 2.0/5.1 vs PCM vs MP2
Not all audio is the same. Lots of codecs and settings to deal with for DVD-Video.

The bigger issue may also be your software of choice.
Nothing mentioned here so far is very good at all -- pretty lousy, actually.
To make suggestions, however, I'd have to know a lot more about your source, what you're trying to do, etc.
Freeware may or may not be an option.


----------



## tonedog12 (Jan 7, 2006)

the problem aint playin it on the pc, that works fine. its on the dvd player the problem occurs. and its only this one tv show that is the problem. the audio issue also happens with this show when i play it on my xbox 360.

if it was all the tv show/films or whatever it would be much easier to diagnose but as i say its only this one show. ive been usin win 7 dvd maker and nero 7.


----------



## Ima Hallmark (Nov 13, 2010)

I used Win DVD maker till I had this same problem. It has a problem with MPEG4 Audio. It adds the AVI file to encode but doesn't detect some audio formats to encode them. You could convert the audio to MP3 or WMA. DVD Flick will encode it and if the audio format isn't recognized it will warn you.


----------



## tonedog12 (Jan 7, 2006)

ok i used dvd flick convert the file. it convert the the file into a'AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folder. only the video folder contains files.

problem is, when i try to burn it usin nero i get a 'unable to insert VOB file'.

what am i doin wrong?


----------



## Ima Hallmark (Nov 13, 2010)

Look in Program Files for the DVD Flick folder open it and look for the imgburn folder. Open it and run the imgburn application (I would make a shortcut on my desktop for easier access next time you use it), Once opened under the mode tab, at the top, click on build. Look at the top for Output tab and set it to Device. Click on file, then click browse for source folder. Go to the location of your Video TS folder and add it. Once folder is added click on the calculator icon to see how much space it is going to use. Go to device tab and select the write speed you want. Then click on the build icon which is the picture of folder,triangle and dvd.


----------



## tonedog12 (Jan 7, 2006)

fantastic, it worked:up:

one more question though. it burned it as one long dvd without any menu screen.

is there a way to create a menu screen on the dvd like you can do with nero and windows dvd maker?


----------



## Ima Hallmark (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, The menus in DVD Flick arent as detailed and cool looking as with DVD maker but you can chose menus. It's under the menu settings tab in DVD flick. Also under the project settings tab click on burning and check the check box to "Burn project to disk". If you do this it will automatically open imgburn and burn the disk after encoding.


----------

